# Technique for Applying Wipe-On Poly?



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

I just recently started using wipe-on poly on a few projects and I have to say that I really like the results. The instructions on the can say wipe on with a rag or clean cloth. I was wondering what type of cloth (material) some of you LJs use and what technique you use to apply the poly ?
-JJ


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

You might want to look thru this link, you may find what you're looking for in there.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for the link Steve, but I meant for this to be a sort of survey to see if everyone applied the poly pretty much the same way or if anyone had any tricks or tips they'd like to share.
-JJ


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

For pens I use cotton balls, easily disposed of but you need to be careful with the stray bits of cotton.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks Grumpy. I've used different fabrics. Trying to find what may be best and not leave those bits and pieces.
-JJ


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

I use old t shirts, 100% cotton.


----------



## shangrila (Apr 5, 2007)

Most of the time I have just used lint free 100% white cotton.On large flat tops I have used lamb's wool and that works well(it holds more poly so you don't have to "reload"as often)


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

I follow Flexner's technique of mixing high gloss poly with mineral spirits and wiping it on with a clean cotton rag. I buy the rags at the store. They look like tee-shirt material. Be sure to sand with 220 paper before reapplying.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

That's one thing I learned pretty quick Thos. If the stock isn't smooth, it picks the material really bad. So far, I've had pretty good luck with cotton. But I've noticed that the material soaks up the poly like a wick. Wondering how much I'm wasting….. Thought about putting a tight rubber band over part of the fabric and see if it keeps it from doing that.
-JJ


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

If you really want the wood to pop out with wipe-on poly sand it to at least 600 grit or higher. Wipe-on poly is is very thin and will readily soak into wood that is almost sanded to a polish. I sand to a minimum 600 grit when using oils. Many times I will go to 1500 grit after some coats. I have a sample in the shop that I show to clients that has a super wipe-on finish. They usually go nuts when they rub their hands on the sample. It feels like silk. I just use old socks to apply the material. I go to a high quality lint free cotton when applying the final finish.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Cotton t-shirt material is probably best. But for intermediate coats, disposable blue shop towels (the kind that are essentially just heavy-duty paper towels) work just fine.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

John and Charlie, that's what I'm looking for. Thanks.
-JJ


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

I am with CharlieM. I use cotton cloths and/or paper towels, sanding lightly between coats.


----------



## Gofor (Jan 12, 2008)

600 thread count cotton sheets work better than T-shirt material IMHO, as there is not such radical absorption.

Go


----------



## DonFaulk0517 (Nov 8, 2008)

I have found that using a standard Staining Pad (Terry Cloth Staining Pad for applying stains to all surfaces) soaks up the wipe-on Poy or Tung Oil and allows me to apply the wipe-on with less trips back to the bucket of wipe-on poly or Tung Oil. I then use cotton T-Shirts to wipe off access.. The Staining Pad is available at any Home Center (i.e., Home Depot, Lowe's, etc…).


----------



## Slacker (Apr 7, 2008)

Tee shirt material is great; they sell bags of the stuff at Woodcraft.


----------



## RichardB (Nov 5, 2008)

I use old Tshirts. They've been washed so many times, there's hardly any lint left to shed.

Disposable gloves are a must, but if you do get some finish on your skin, mineral spirits or charcoal starter will get it off if you work fast. Once it dries, it may as well be superglue - you just have to wear it off.


----------



## Millo (Jan 19, 2010)

Gofor-where do you get these 600-count thread cotton sheets? Thanks!


----------



## woodgu (Oct 21, 2010)

I use old T-shirts. They are readily available and inexpensive. Any cotton material seems to do well, though.


----------



## Boomr99 (Jul 1, 2009)

Know anybody with small kids that have just outgrown their baby blankets? Receiving blankets are the perfect material, I use them, and blue shop towels too. And +1 on the fine sanding,, at least 400 grit for me.

Ryan


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm with Pilot Barry, I like to mix my own with either satin ,or, gloss regular poly and thin to suit the wood I am working on, normally between 30% to 70% poly.
I usually sand between with 400 on first coats up to 1200 for final coats. All my work is usually on the lathe so you have the beauty on friction drying between coats and the ability to apply several coats very quickly.


----------



## Millo (Jan 19, 2010)

John Ormsby,

For that sample you mentioned, did you use gloss or satin wipe-on poly?


----------



## goordy (Oct 9, 2011)

just finished some oak end table tops.sanded,re-stained with golden oak.never had good luck with brushing on quick drying poly,even with a good brush.so i took some advise on here and made my own wipe on poly-50% mineral spirits 50%poly.used cotton white t-shirt(5×5inch piece) with three cotton balls inside twisted into a tight ball.rubbed in with circular motions,5to 6 coats and they turned out great.best luck ive had with poly so far!!!!


----------

